
What is your favorite email client for Mac? - alexkehr
https://www.leadboxer.com/blog/best-desktop-email-clients/
======
pablasso
I spend a lot of time on Airmail, and I'm currently giving cloudmagic:
[https://cloudmagic.com/](https://cloudmagic.com/) a try. On iOS I've used it
for a long time and they're excellent. On Mac I've only used them for a couple
of weeks but so far it's been a good experience far, and they're responsive to
feedback, like implementing gmail shortcuts shortly after launching.

